# java.net.InetAddress schmeisst mit UnknownHostException um sich



## Tim C. (27. Januar 2004)

Tja das Betreff drückt auch schon mein eigentliches Problem aus.

```
InetAddress inet = InetAddress.getByName("tutorials.de");
```
Selbst bei diesem stark vereinfachten Beispiel spuckt er mir die im Betreff angesprochene Exception aus. Ich kapier nur nicht warum und bin mir eigentlich sicher, dass das zu Hause schonmal so funktioniert hat.

Ich übergebe ihm, wie er es will, einen String.
Auch wenn ich eine Stringvariable vorher deklariere, wie im Beispiel aus "Java ist auch eine Insel"

```
String adress = "java-tutor.com";    
    InetAddress inet = InetAddress.getByName( adress );
```
Ist er nicht zufrieden.

Wo liegt da bitte mein Denkfehler ?

edit: Prüft Eclipse evtl. schon zur Laufzeit ob es den Namen in eine IP resolven kann und das evtl. auf Ports die nicht offen sind an meinem PC hier ?


----------



## oska (27. Januar 2004)

Na, aber Hallo. Bin ich jetzt ein bisschen naiv, oder fügt Java das http:// selbst in die URL ein?

InetAddress inet = InetAddress.getByName("tutorials.de");

Müsste das nicht

InetAddress inet = InetAddress.getByName("http://www. tutorials.de");

heißen?


----------



## Tim C. (27. Januar 2004)

Das http:// ist nicht essentieller Bestandteil eines Hostnames sondern gibt nur das Protokoll an und ist somit zu vernachlässigen. Ausserdem hätten die es in dem Buch sonst auch sicherlich nicht ohne angegeben.


----------



## oska (27. Januar 2004)

Dacht ichs mir doch 
Nicht für ungut!


----------



## sDroid (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

wahrscheinlich auch eine blöde Frage, aber bist du online, bzw. was gibt _nslookup tutorials.de_ bei dir zurück?


```
InetAddress inet = InetAddress.getByName("tutorials.de");
```

Bei mir funktioniert das nämlich problemlos.

gruß
sDroid


----------



## Tim C. (28. Januar 2004)

Shame on me.
Ich hab die Exceptions nicht behandelt  *dumdidumm*


----------



## Christian Fein (28. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Shame on me.
> Ich hab die Exceptions nicht behandelt  *dumdidumm* *



Ab in die Ecke!


----------



## Tim C. (28. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Ab in die Ecke!  *


Mein Büro ist eine einzige Ecke  

Nein mal Spaß bei Seite, jetzt geht alles wunderbar und ich habe dank SWT in nur 60 Codezeilen (geht sicher auch noch kürzer) einen wunderschönen Host 2 IP Resolver mit grafischer Oberfläche. Ich bin echt angetan.

Aber wie stelle ich es nun an, das ganze mehr oder minder (die Java VM braucht man ja so oder so) Standalone zum Laufen zu bekommen ? Batch Datei mit spezifischen Aufruf der javaw.exe ? Oder wie läuft das ?


----------

